# Portsmouth show



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Anyone interested this year then, we are taking bookings for tables anyone interested email [email protected].
Thanks Lyn


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

how much for a table?


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

sent you a email regards paul


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Tables are £20, £3 of which will go to the FBH fighting fund. The tables are 6 foot.
Thanks Lyn


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

When is it?


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

email sent :2thumb:


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

beadfairy said:


> Anyone interested this year then, we are taking bookings for tables anyone interested email [email protected].
> Thanks Lyn


Sent an email


----------



## KLM Natural Supplies Ltd (Jan 5, 2011)

what date is the show please ?

many thanks


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

What date is the show?


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

hi can anyboby sell at these shows:2thumb:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

looking forward to supporting this show again :2thumb: Was great last year, would definately like to know if the ladies selling loads of large cork logs will be there again??? Anyone know who they were? They had two tables selling equipment and underneath each table was a mountain of cork logs!!!


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

beadfairy said:


> Anyone interested this year then, we are taking bookings for tables anyone interested email [email protected].
> Thanks Lyn


Hi is that the right email as no response and emailed last week.


----------



## vdubt4 (Mar 15, 2010)

hi when is this show and can any1 go :lol2:


----------

